# NFL Throwback Uniforms



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

How many of you are tired of tuning into an NFL Game only to see some teams wearing throwback uniforms? I know the NFL is allowing teams from the old AFL Days to wear there throwback uniforms but come on this is really getting ridiculous all these throwback uniforms, and how about those bright green Seattle Seahawks uniforms they wore week 2 against the Chicago Bears. So my question is simple. NFL Throwback Uniforms, Stay or Go?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

.





<<<< Stay.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Stay


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I like the concept so much that I even like the ugly uniforms just for the novelty of it.

Of course some teams haven't been around long enough to have any throwbacks like the original AFL teams do... but I like it.

It also is probably good for the economy to be able to sell a whole bunch more replica throwback jerseys.

I've also liked the pink in the for-cancer promotions this year too.


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

make the fans also wear 60's style or early 70's bad polyester cloths too! If too young too have their own, just raid their parents closets.


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

Stay / Don't Care

I don't watch football because the uniforms look pretty.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Wonder if they'll ever really wear throwback uniforms and go with the old leather helmets one week! :eek2:


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the Steelers throwbacks so I voted "Stay".

Denver's throwback uniforms where hideous last night though, in stark contrast to the still very stylish Chargers uniforms.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Msguy said:


> How many of you are tired of tuning into an NFL Game only to see some teams wearing throwback uniforms? I know the NFL is allowing teams from the old AFL Days to wear there throwback uniforms but come on this is really getting ridiculous all these throwback uniforms, and how about those bright green Seattle Seahawks uniforms they wore week 2 against the Chicago Bears. So my question is simple. NFL Throwback Uniforms, Stay or Go?


The Seahawks lime green uniforms are not throwbacks, they were using the third color in their color scheme which is allowed under the rules. This is similar to Miami's orange jerseys, which I like.

Also, I think that Seattle's lime green jerseys were in direct response to the Seattle Sounders FC soccer club, which was very popular in its inagural season this year.

Heck, I kinda like the Seahawks lime green jerseys.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Stay!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The Cardinals unies haven't changed until recently. Their throwbacks will looks like the last incarnation


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Reaper said:


> Heck, I kinda like the Seahawks lime green jerseys.


:barf:

I Think we could start another poll, called maybe "ugliest uniforms ever". My nominations would be the aforementioned Seahawks lime greens, the Jets throwbacks, and the Broncos throwbacks.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

tsmacro said:


> :barf:
> 
> I Think we could start another poll, called maybe "ugliest uniforms ever". My nominations would be the aforementioned Seahawks lime greens, the Jets throwbacks, and the Broncos throwbacks.


I love the "barf" emoticon, I'll be using that one in the future. 

The Steelers throwbacks from the 40's were hideous too (they had a castle on the helmets). I was really glad when they switched a couple of years ago to their current throwbacks which are from the '62 season.


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

I like the Kansas City Chiefs/Dallas Texans throwback uniforms. Pretty cool.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I think they are awesome.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The Denver uniforms from last night keep making me think they are the Steelers...


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Voted stay.

I wish the Patriots would get rid of their CURRENT uniform and go back to the throwback.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

The Broncos throw bax bloooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

redsoxfan26 said:


> Voted stay.
> 
> I wish the Patriots would get rid of their CURRENT uniform and go back to the throwback.


Respectfully disagree...If you've followed the Pats as long as I have, you'd realize NOTHING good happened in those red uniforms! I keep looking for Steve Grogan to take the field....


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I voted Stay....


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I voted stay. The cynic in me tells me throwbacks only exist to sell jersey's though. 

Kind of like when a Nascar drive runs a special paint job for a race... think of the people who run out and buy that special edition die cast collectable. Ugh


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

greatwhitenorth said:


> Respectfully disagree...If you've followed the Pats as long as I have, you'd realize NOTHING good happened in those red uniforms! I keep looking for Steve Grogan to take the field....


1985 was good... until the Super Bowl. Other than that, ok, you got me. I just think the old uniforms look better IMHO.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

As I look at most of the throwbacks, I tend to think egad, I'm glad they got rid of that one. I'd be happy they skipped those.

Then again, there are new ones I wished they never picked and stuck with the older ones. Those throwbacks I'd be happy to see stay. 

Then again, again, the Packers have had this uniform for a very long time. I'm happy with them. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Stay I them a lot


----------



## jbeskow (Oct 25, 2008)

It is the 50th year anniversary of the AFL which is why some of the teams are wearing their throwback AFL uniforms. It is a way to honor their past. I like them occassionally. I always liked the Patriots old helmets.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Those things are just plain ugly....let's call it the way it is.

Things have gotten a whole lot more sophisticated on the uniform design front since those antiques came out.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Lots of replies. Thanks folks. My take on the NFL throwback uniforms is this. GET RID OF THEM! Teams should stick to 2 sets of uniforms one for home games and one for road games and maybe one alternate set. Quit Alienating the fans NFL with these crazy throwback uniform designs and let's keep things in the 21st century now. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Msguy said:


> Lots of replies. Thanks folks. My take on the NFL throwback uniforms is this. GET RID OF THEM! Teams should stick to 2 sets of uniforms one for home games and one for road games and maybe one alternate set. Quit Alienating the fans NFL with these crazy throwback uniform designs and let's keep things in the 21st century now. Thanks for all the replies.


Maybe they should ahve called them NFL Throw*away* uniforms...used in one more game and then they're trashed.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Check the poll results Msguy and hdtvfan0001; you guys are in the minority.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Reaper said:


> Check the poll results Msguy and hdtvfan0001; you guys are in the minority.


Not by all that much and not with many votes....maybe people are so turned off they don't even want to vote or discuss it. 

If 13-14 people suddenly voted no...then the % would actually turn in the other direction...

Not exactly a tidal wave of support.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Ah, the old "silent majority" argument, an oldy but a goody. 

Approx. 2/3 voted "Stay", I'd say that's a pretty clear majority. The other 1/3 are probably Broncos fans. 

As I've told my wife, don't ask a question if you don't want the answer.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Are we really "spinning" the results of a silly NFL throwback uniform poll? !rolling

Don't worry all you "dislikers" out there - it's a one-season thing and then only to commemorate special games. :sure:


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> Don't worry all you "dislikers" out there - it's a one-season thing and then only to commemorate special games. :sure:


I don't know about that. The Steelers have been doing it for a few seasons now and the Chargers have been doing it for longer than that. I think wearing throwbacks is up to the team (with league approval).

And the "special games" are primetime games. There is clearly an aspect of this that is a merchandising money grab by the NFL, but that's cool - they are a business after all, and in business to make money.


----------



## Whodo (May 15, 2007)

Reaper said:


> Ah, the old "silent majority" argument, an oldy but a goody.
> 
> Approx. 2/3 voted "Stay", I'd say that's a pretty clear majority. The other 1/3 are probably Broncos fans.


I voted "Stay" and I'm a Broncos fan :grin:


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I like the throwbacks, its nostalgic.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Whodo said:


> I voted "Stay" and I'm a Broncos fan :grin:


LOL


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Stay. Particuarly like the Bills and Chargers.....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RACJ2 said:


> I like the throwbacks, its nostalgic.


So are civil war uniforms...but nobody (other than maybe in South Carolina and Alabama) are wearing those anymore either. :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Reaper said:


> tcusta00 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry all you "dislikers" out there - it's a one-season thing *and then only to commemorate special games*. :sure:
> ...


I thought I said that.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> I thought I said that.


I was mostly contradicting your "it's a one-season thing".


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Voted stay, the majority of them are cool


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So are civil war uniforms...but nobody (other than maybe in South Carolina and Alabama) are wearing those anymore either. :lol:


And I'm sure that when they did a poll in those states, they voted to keep wearing the civil war uniforms!


----------



## SteelersFan_in_CA (Jan 1, 2008)

Reaper said:


> I like the Steelers throwbacks so I voted "Stay".
> 
> Denver's throwback uniforms where hideous last night though, in stark contrast to the still very stylish Chargers uniforms.


This. ^
The Eagles and Jets throwbacks are awful also.

Go Steelers!!!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Hmmmm, saw the Jets road throwbacks yesterday, they aren't nearly as ugly as the home jerseys.


----------



## Steviek (Jun 19, 2008)

tsmacro said:


> Hmmmm, saw the Jets road throwbacks yesterday, they aren't nearly as ugly as the home jerseys.


Yeah I agree, I actually really like the Jets throwbacks, especially the road jersey.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I loved the Bucaneers' orange "creamcicle" uniforms that they wore a couple of weeks ago. Sure, they lost all their games one season in those unies but they also went all the way to the conference championship game in them a different season.


----------

